# Toro Nexus 4.2.2 binaries



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I noticed the article on DL about the 4.2.2 binaries being released. It seems there is a new Radio binary. Do they contain the same FF02 and FG02 radios?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rester555 said:


> I noticed the article on DL about the 4.2.2 binaries being released. It seems there is a new Radio binary. Do they contain the same FF02 and FG02 radios?


I swear this is asked everytime binaries are released. Binaries are not radios. Radios ONLY come from OTA's. The only change with these binaries from previously released is the wifi driver (thanks Zaphod for the info).


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

akellar said:


> I swear this is asked everytime binaries are released. Binaries are not radios. Radios ONLY come from OTA's. The only change with these binaries from previously released is the wifi driver (thanks Zaphod for the info).


You're referring to Toro binaries?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> You're referring to Toro binaries?


Yes, as is the OP


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

akellar said:


> Yes, as is the OP


Yes, my bad. I had a brain fart there...lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

order of levels

your on screen display → android telephony → cdma/lte drivers (what people are calling "binaries" here) → radio firmware → the hardware


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Might be new radios real soon... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38647364


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am referring to


akellar said:


> I swear this is asked everytime binaries are released. Binaries are not radios. Radios ONLY come from OTA's. The only change with these binaries from previously released is the wifi driver (thanks Zaphod for the info).


This is from the Google Nexus Official developer site...

* Galaxy Nexus (Verizon) binaries for Android 4.2.2 (JDQ39)*

I am just using the terminology they use... But I am referring to changes in the radio...


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

rester555 said:


> I am referring to
> 
> This is from the Google Nexus Official developer site...
> 
> ...


We are all well aware what the definition of binaries are. As akellar said the new radios will only come from vzw in the form of an ota.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try these. They have some updated files and should fix the GPS issue on 4.2.2 which is binary related and not the fault of the aosp code.

http://d-h.st/Lgo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Try these. They have some updated files and should fix the GPS issue on 4.2.2 which is binary related and not the fault of the aosp code.
> 
> http://d-h.st/Lgo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Are these just the 4.2.2 toro proprietaries from Google packaged into CWM-compatible zip form?

Edit 1: Just flashed this zip and it does indeed fix the Deep Sleep issue on 4.2.2 CM 10.1 nightly 20130302.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

mathcolo said:


> Are these just the 4.2.2 toro proprietaries from Google packaged into CWM-compatible zip form?
> 
> Edit 1: Just flashed this zip and it does indeed fix the Deep Sleep issue on 4.2.2 CM 10.1 nightly 20130302.


Most of them are the Google proprietary files packaged in a flashable zip. Tiny swapped a couple of the new gps drivers for older versions to fix the deep sleep issues


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Most of them are the Google proprietary files packaged in a flashable zip. Tiny swapped a couple of the new gps drivers for older versions to fix the deep sleep issues


No I didn't. I pulled gps files from mwalt2's 4.2.2 ota ROM. If he pulled those GPS files from 4.1 then that's where i pulled mine from.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Fixed deep sleep for me, but.GPS seems to take longer to lock than before..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> Fixed deep sleep for me, but.GPS seems to take longer to lock than before..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm locking within 5-10 seconds. It was taking 20 or more initially and I didn't do anything special to change it. One common thing people forget is that cell phones have A-GPS (or assisted GPS). The initial locks take longer. Even a standalone GPS unit can take upwards of 30-40 seconds.

More info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assisted_GPS


----------



## erock91 (Mar 21, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I'm locking within 5-10 seconds. It was taking 20 or more initially and I didn't do anything special to change it. One common thing people forget is that cell phones have A-GPS (or assisted GPS). The initial locks take longer. Even a standalone GPS unit can take upwards of 30-40 seconds.
> 
> More info:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....ki/Assisted_GPS


I rebooted twice and now its back to bein quick again.. Ive been using my phone as a speedometer for my truck for the past 2 years so im accustomed to the avg locking times.. Update the a-gps data every couple weeks with gps status toolbox, locks typically within 5-10 secs outdoors, 30-60 indoors..


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are the GPS, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth drivers pulled from mwalt2's deodex of last night's OTA leak:

VZW_JDQ39_GPS+WIFI_DRIVERS.zip - 1.22 MB

So far deep sleeping like a baby. GPS locks on fast. Wi-Fi seems good.


----------



## trestevenson (Jan 24, 2013)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Here are the GPS, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth drivers pulled from mwalt2's deodex of last night's OTA leak:
> 
> VZW_JDQ39_GPS+WIFI_DRIVERS.zip - 1.22 MB
> 
> So far deep sleeping like a baby. GPS locks on fast. Wi-Fi seems good.


Pardon my ignorance, but would this cause any adverse effects if I'm running a deodexed ROM based on 4.2.1? I've got a nandroid from this morning handy if I happen to soft brick my device, but I was hoping someone here might be able to enlighten me before a create a mess for myself.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

trestevenson said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but would this cause any adverse effects if I'm running a deodexed ROM based on 4.2.1? I've got a nandroid from this morning handy if I happen to soft brick my device, but I was hoping someone here might be able to enlighten me before a create a mess for myself.


I have no idea, but I would imagine it would have no horrible effectsbut may not preform up to snuff. Give it a try and let us know!


----------



## trestevenson (Jan 24, 2013)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> I have no idea, but I would imagine it would have no horrible effectsbut may not preform up to snuff. Give it a try and let us know!


Well the phone didn't brick, so that's a plus! I don't have wifi here in the office, so I won't be able to test that until later this evening. GPS has never been good within the building, but I'll try to get a lock as I drive home in a few hours. Hopefully my results are similar to yours!


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Here are the GPS, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth drivers pulled from mwalt2's deodex of last night's OTA leak:
> 
> VZW_JDQ39_GPS+WIFI_DRIVERS.zip - 1.22 MB
> 
> So far deep sleeping like a baby. GPS locks on fast. Wi-Fi seems good.


This helped out on BAKED 7, I finally get a fast GPS lock (just a few seconds indoors). And Baked 7 is still 4.2.1. for those that want to know.


----------



## dp917 (Jan 11, 2012)

If I already flashed the new radios only zip and am on a 4.2.2 rom (aospa 3.1), can I (or should I) flash either the gps+wifi drivers or the binaries?


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

dp917 said:


> If I already flashed the new radios only zip and am on a 4.2.2 rom (aospa 3.1), can I (or should I) flash either the gps+wifi drivers or the binaries?


Flashing either set of binaries/drivers will have no impact on the radios. They'll probably help your ROM a bit.


----------



## dp917 (Jan 11, 2012)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Flashing either set of binaries/drivers will have no impact on the radios. They'll probably help your ROM a bit.


Okay thanks, I wasn't sure if being on 4.2.2 already would be redundant to flash these in which case might mess things up.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

dp917 said:


> Okay thanks, I wasn't sure if being on 4.2.2 already would be redundant to flash these in which case might mess things up.


Won't hurt. I'm flashing on cm10.1, also 4.2.2 and it definitely helps.


----------



## untitled (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. Get gps fix much quicker. Wifi good too. on CM 10.1 M2. & Lean Kernel 6.1.


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> Here are the GPS, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth drivers pulled from mwalt2's deodex of last night's OTA leak:
> 
> VZW_JDQ39_GPS+WIFI_DRIVERS.zip - 1.22 MB
> 
> So far deep sleeping like a baby. GPS locks on fast. Wi-Fi seems good.


How are those compared the the ones Tiny posted?


----------



## xanth269 (Mar 6, 2013)

I noticed that my GPS was off, so this patch will fix it to work better? any patches to make my blue tooth connect? flashed AOKP build 5 and nothing, did 3 clean wipes and flashed with 2013-03-01 gapps.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

RTNDO128 said:


> I noticed that my GPS was off, so this patch will fix it to work better? any patches to make my blue tooth connect? flashed AOKP build 5 and nothing, did 3 clean wipes and flashed with 2013-03-01 gapps.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can these be flashed on 4.1.2?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> Can these be flashed on 4.1.2?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


In theory, yes, but no promises that they work very well.


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

So wait....everyone...I've been trying to follow this thread but it has been a little bit of a struggle because so many things have happened in the last week







I'm currently on the 03/02 Cyanogenmod 10.1 nightly for toro, running with Tiny's deep sleep fix zip. My question is: when the 03/10 zip gets built later today, can I flash it over 03/02 and not install any additional zips, resulting in a functional phone? Or is something still broken?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

mathcolo said:


> So wait....everyone...I've been trying to follow this thread but it has been a little bit of a struggle because so many things have happened in the last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how are we going to know how well a nightly will function before it gets built? You can definitely try dirty flashing and check deep sleep. The fix isn't mine. Its just a new set of binaries packaged by the guy with the hot dog avatar (sorry I forgot your username).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> how are we going to know how well a nightly will function before it gets built? You can definitely try dirty flashing and check deep sleep. The fix isn't mine. Its just a new set of binaries packaged by the guy with the hot dog avatar (sorry I forgot your username).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dp917 (Jan 11, 2012)

Do the binanires or the wifi/gps zips ever have to be reflashed, like when updating a ROM? How about after a clean wipe? Or are they like the radios and just need to be flashed once?

My wifi hasn't seemed to be as good (status bar wise) after flashing these, and after doing a clean wipe this weekend it has really gone down. Places I would have 3-4 bars now are just 1-2. My Nexus7 that would show less bars than the GNex, now shows better. I know the number of bars isn't completely accurate to the quality of connection, but I would think this is some kind of indicator how the connection has changed.


----------



## trestevenson (Jan 24, 2013)

TMFGO45 said:


> Can these be flashed on 4.1.2?


I flashed them over Paradigm 2.4 (which is based on 4.1.2) last week, and I've seen no ill effects.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

dp917 said:


> Do the binanires or the wifi/gps zips ever have to be reflashed, like when updating a ROM? How about after a clean wipe? Or are they like the radios and just need to be flashed once?
> 
> My wifi hasn't seemed to be as good (status bar wise) after flashing these, and after doing a clean wipe this weekend it has really gone down. Places I would have 3-4 bars now are just 1-2. My Nexus7 that would show less bars than the GNex, now shows better. I know the number of bars isn't completely accurate to the quality of connection, but I would think this is some kind of indicator how the connection has changed.


Are you using a proper 4.2.2 ROM?

They need to be reflashed as they're part of the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dp917 (Jan 11, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Are you using a proper 4.2.2 ROM?
> 
> They need to be reflashed as they're part of the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm on the latest paranoidandroid. Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## eturk (Jun 5, 2012)

Baseband is still FF02/FG02 after flashing this zip


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

eturk said:


> Baseband is still FF02/FG02 after flashing this zip


These aren't radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

